# Doc CD necessary?



## penguinhead (May 9, 2009)

I am downloading FreeBSD 7.2. Is the Doc CD necessary? (I am downloading  3 CDs and not the DVD).


----------



## vivek (May 9, 2009)

Noop, I do not install docs in a production server. You can always read it online. If you are w/o the Internet, than only download and use doc cd.


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (May 9, 2009)

If you download the dvd. You don't have to swap cd's during the install.


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (May 9, 2009)

I saw in another post that you have a slow internet connection. Download only the 1st cd and install your applications from the internet...


----------



## hydra (May 9, 2009)

No, you don't need it. To install the system, it's enough to have CD1 (even without internet connection). Then you can fetch the ports and download the latest software, because the software on CDs/DVDs is outdated anyways (depends on your needs). If you just want a working system, you can grab the CD1-CD3 or the DVD with all of the yummy software.


----------



## penguinhead (May 9, 2009)

Well, call my connection slow if you have over 16 KBps of download speed. (Other unfortunate people still have dial ups in my country). I would like a printed manual (it seems as if you own something, LOL!) Are there any printed manuals?



> No, you don't need it. To install the system, it's enough to have CD1 (even without internet connection). Then you can fetch the ports and download the latest software, because the software on CDs/DVDs is outdated anyways (depends on your needs). If you just want a working system, you can grab the CD1-CD3 or the DVD with all of the yummy software.



Zdravstvuete! I am downloading the latest release. I don't go for new software as my PC is a 1999 make!


----------



## hydra (May 9, 2009)

You should rather grab a book if you'd like to learn about FreeBSD. I know what it is to have a dialup connection, it's a very pleasant experience, truly... In your case, go for the CDs and enjoy FreeBSD.


----------



## penguinhead (May 10, 2009)

I have a DSL, much better than most of the natives. As far as the docs are concerned, I am going for a book (if I need one, I already have Linux experience). Bet you got the Slavic greeting. Tried to say in Slovak, but ended in Russian. Still, its as Slavic!


----------



## hydra (May 10, 2009)

Well FreeBSD is not Linux, so even if you have Linux experience, I recommend to read something (maybe the handbook at least).

My friend is fond of your language, so he often greets me like that  Sure I got, in Slovak it would be like ahoj, nazdar


----------



## hydra (May 16, 2009)

batateam spammer reported


----------

